# Aristo Revolution Servo driver



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

This came up on another thread. I had Dave Bodner design this for me to have the Aristo Revolution drive servos for a 1/29 PRR tug boat that I was building to push to 8' rail car floats to control rudder and throttle. Works great and allows me to use a Dallee tug sound unit. YES Dallee makes tug sounds also. I now use it also to drive a front and rear servo for uncoupling standard couplers by hooking the servos to lift bars and the coupler's. Proto and looks cool. Jack






The side frame diagram shows how to mount 1 or 2 or 3 servos for boom operation.
Rigging 3 pic show white nobs added for manuel operation instead of servos


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Pretty neat. Dave is one sharp Guy.


----------

